# New Gym, new program...



## Dale Mabry (Jul 16, 2006)

Just joined a gym, it has essentially everything...

Reverse Hyper-check
GHR-check, check
Bands-about a million of them
Chains-a pair of each set
Plyo boxes-up to 42 inches
Olympic Platform...Nope, but the floors are rubber so who gives a shit.

So, with pretty much everything at my disposal, I need to get some aerobic conditioning as well as improve eccentric leg action.  Phase 1...

Day 1-Full Recovery
Squat-4x4
Bench Press-4x4
Row-4x4
Random assistance stuff

Day 2-RI=30
Step ups-4x15
Shoulder Press-4x15
Lat Pull down-4x15

Day 3-off

Day 4-RI=30
Squat-4x15
Bench Press-4x15
Row-4x15

Day 5-Full Recovery
Step ups-4x4
Shoulder Press-4x4
Lat Pulldown-4x4

Day 6-off

Day 7-Sometimes off, sometimes back to day 1

Now, conditioning will consist of either short or long intervals.  I have done it twice, one day is 30 second interval, 90 second rest, the other day will be 2 minute interval, 2 minute rest.  I will also, on occasion, throw in a long distance run to change things up.  Also, 2-3 times a week, I will work on sprint starts.  I used to work these, but stopped 6 months ago and it shows.  While away at camp, I ran a dead ass slow 40, actually 46, but all of my time was eaten up in the start, so now I go back to practicing starts.  It is so much easier having someone watch you, P-funk could see things I was doing wrong that I couldn't see for myself since I was sprinting.  Anyway, I will do this until my aerobic/anaerobic conditioning are acceptable, probably 6-8 weeks, then I will work eccentric strength.

So, I have already done this a few times, I will record it from now on so topolo can have some spanking material.


----------



## topolo (Jul 16, 2006)

Great update.........thanks


----------



## kenwood (Jul 16, 2006)

good luck


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 16, 2006)

Dale, you new gym sounds sweet.  Do you do all your sprints on a flat surface? What about stair sprints?
What adout hamstring dominant exercises? Isn't that where a lot of your sprinting power comes from? I realize that they get hit with squats and step ups.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks cool.  How was the training camp?


----------



## topolo (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looks cool.  How was the training camp?



Camp was different, I have no idea how P is able to stay there another week, there are some ridiculous rules we needed to follow.  All in all, I had fun, but I was there only 2 weeks, he had to stay for 4.  Of the 500+ kids, my guess is that about 15 of them will make varsity some time in their high school career, maybe 1 will make it prior to junior year.  I am kinda happy that it was more Patrick in charge and me assisting.  

1)He got bamboozled into staying longer

2)Some kids were coming from physical therapy, he got stuck having to train these kids in a 1 on 1 setting during his free time.  How fucked up is that, I hope they at least pay him for it.

3)Towards the end, I was just ready to leave, I gave up on even trying.  Alot of kids quit because we made them do conditioing and all they wanted to do was use weights.

I would go back, but only for more money and alot more structure.  It rained the first 5 days there and every day, the kids were dumped on us, 120 kids for Pat and I to get in some semblance of order and exercise, which they didn't want to do.  They built a $1.5 million indoor fieldhouse that is useless in the rain because the surface gets slick thru humidity or some shit, so we couldn't even use that.  Also, one of the owners is kind of a douche, he would tell all of the parents he was giving tours to that we did mostly conditioning and very little weights (Apparently he is under the impression that weights are bad for you, and I am not just talking about kids, P can fill you all in).  He hated me, the 3rd day he was giving a tour on a day he was not supposed to be doing tours and we had been sitting around 45 minutes waiting for the kids to come in to train, never being told that they were not going to come.  He came in and asked what we were doing (Apparently he was showing the camp to a prospective parent).  Anyway, I said, "Waiting for the kids to show up, they're only 45 minutes late."  He replied that they were watching a movie, which was BS, they were just fucking around.  He also caught me sitting in the gym between classes trying to take a nap, again while giving a tour during non-tour hours.  The worst part was that every night at 9pm, you had to sign out and had to sign back in by 12:55am.  Problem was, P and I pretty much sat in the gym every night so there was no fucking point of us signing out, but we had to anyway.  I went out 3 nights, one night we came back and I was sitting on a dock by the water with other counselors and this really annoying counselor yelled out to me, "Go back to your bunks now, you can't be here."  I essentially told him to fuck off and he called the security guy to come and get me.  I ended up walking away, but he told numerous people that I poked him, which is funny because I never got within 10 feet of him.  That is pretty much that, oh yeah, some chick kept calling me Brian for some reason, she was hot but stupid, C'est la vie.  Anyway, fuck that...

Yesterday-
Bench Throw-70+bar 4x3
Step up-45lbs 4x4
Shoulder Press-70s 4x4
Lat Pulldown-200-4x4

Cardio-20 minutes, 2 minute intervals at 10mph, 2 minute rest at 3.5mph

Today-
Ladder speed drills-8
Sprint starts-8
Clean/front squat/split jerk complex (4/4/2)-135lbs 2 sets of 1
Hang Snatch/Snatch Squat complex (1/1)-135lbs 3 sets of 2

Cardio-24 minutes, 30 second intervals, 90 seconds rest.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow, sounds like a horrible disorganized mess.  Ah well, it was an experience. I'm surprised the kids gave you so much trouble; how old were the kids?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 18, 2006)

14/15 yrs old


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 18, 2006)

You were in the Berkshires, correct? Isn't that a pretty wealthy place so basically all the kids were rich white boys living off their parents income? Just by the way you described some things leads me to think that.

Did the kids want to train and be at camp or were they forced to by their parents?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 18, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> You were in the Berkshires, correct? Isn't that a pretty wealthy place so basically all the kids were rich white boys living off their parents income? Just by the way you described some things leads me to think that.
> 
> Did the kids want to train and be at camp or were they forced to by their parents?




Rich, Jewish kids from Long Island.  It seems to me that the kids were sent to camp every summer to give mommy a break, to be honest with you.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 18, 2006)

OMG, so the stories were true! - 

That sux!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 18, 2006)

Damn Dale you are giving me not so fond memories of where I grew up, but in NJ.  Glad you stuck it out.  Just chalk it up to a lesson learned, unfortantely the hard way.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 18, 2006)

Where in Dirty Jerz?  I am in Cherry Hill.

Monkey Man, you have no idea the stories that come out of that place.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 18, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Where in Dirty Jerz?  I am in Cherry Hill.
> 
> Monkey Man, you have no idea the stories that come out of that place.



Ohh I hate to admit it, but ...I'm a grad of Cherry Hill West  My family still lives up there, but I escaped to Kentucky.


----------



## topolo (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 18, 2006)

Forgot to mention, taking Accelerade, Endurox R4, and Cubed as prescribed in Nutrient Timing to see if there is a signifcant impact on performance..


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 18, 2006)

That camp sound so ghey... I bet you are happy to be back home...


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Where in Dirty Jerz?  I am in Cherry Hill.



i live about 25min from C. Hill. right by belmar.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 20, 2006)

Yesterday-
Power Clean-185 4x3
Squat-295 4x4
Bench Press-255 4x4
BB Row-205 4x4


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 20, 2006)

Today-
Bench Throw-70+bar 4x3
*Endurance-RI=30*
High step ups-BW 4x12
Standing DB Press-35s 4x12
Lat Pulldown-110 4x12

Cardio-Treadmill 30 minutes (6 minute warm up, 22 minutes at 7.0mph, 2 minute cooldown at 3.5mph)


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 22, 2006)

Today-
Power-
1-leg hop to box (24")-4x3
Endurance-30 second RI
Squat-135 4x15
Bench Press-135 2x15, 1x12, 1x10
BB Row-115 2x15, 2x12

Cardio-30 minutes (4 minute warm up, 20 minutes interval 30/90 11.5mph/3/5mph, 6 minute cool down)  Total Distance-2.62 miles

Tired today, got only 5-6 hours sleep.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 22, 2006)

Edit: On 7/20 I did GHR 3x10 and my total cardio distance was 3.15 miles.  For some reason I cannot edit it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 23, 2006)

Today

Random cardio intervals-4 minute warm-up, 10mph/3.5mph/10mph/3.5mph/8.0mph/3.5mph/8.0mph/3.5mph/8.0mph/3.5mph/8.0 mph

All 2 minutes except the last one which was 4 minutes.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 24, 2006)

Today

Power Clean-195 4x3
Squat-295 4x4
Bench Press-265 4x4
BB Row-205 4x4

GHR 3x10
DB Curl-40s 2x8
tri puishdown-100 2x8


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice work. That's a pretty good power clean.  What's your weight at right now, Dale?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 24, 2006)

210-215.  I imagine I could get around 230lbs for a single, my form is getting better, I hadn't done power cleans for weight in a long time, I typically just do them for speed.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 24, 2006)

I do them for speed at 150. I don't want to move the weight up too much over that until I improve on my form. I love to cycle them with front squats, shoots my heartrate through the roof. I've started to throw in a few sets one-arm cleans or one-arm clean and jerks to mix it up a bit. Do you have any tips on improving wrist flexibility for cleans? Anyway thanks. You really no how to kick your own ass, your training sessions always look pretty tough, tough like Tough Old Man. hahaha


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 24, 2006)

When I started cleaning I had average wrist flexibility.  I started stretching them first by just racking a decent weight on my shoulders and trying to keep my elbows up.  I also would get on all 4's and lean my weight forward on my wrists, sort of like "dorsiflexing them.  Then, I would do the same thingt, palms up.  Seemed to work pretty well, although that doesn't really help with the shoulder flexibility you will need.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Dale. I'll start with those suggestions.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> i live about 25min from C. Hill. right by belmar.


You mean Bellmawr?  I'm in West Deptford.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 25, 2006)

Today-

30 second RI
High Step-ups-BW 4x15
Standing DB Press-30s 4x15
Lat Pulldown-100 4x15

Cardio-30/90 seconds 11.5mph, 3.5mph 2.72 miles

Treadmill was not getting all the way up to 11.5mph, usually around 11.1mph.  C'est la vie.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 26, 2006)

Cardio 20 minutes treadmill-4 minute warm up, 16 minutes at 7.0mph, 2.21 miles.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 26, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You mean Bellmawr?  I'm in West Deptford.



No not belmawr, belmar. as in belmar beach, near asbury park. may be longer than 25min, havent been to cherry hill in a long time


----------



## Devlin (Jul 26, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> No not belmawr, belmar. as in belmar beach, near asbury park. may be longer than 25min, havent been to cherry hill in a long time



It's longer than 25 minutes.  It was 60+ miles from where I lived in Cherry Hill to the Garden State Parkway exit at 195 in Lakewood.  You aren't missing much, Last time I visited Cherry Hill, it reminded me how happy I was to no longer live there.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Last time I visited Cherry Hill, it reminded me how happy I was to no longer live there.



I used to stay in Cherry Hill when I was working in NJ.  It seemed like a decent place (at least in the area where I was staying), plus it was convenient to go to Philly.  Of course, that was almost 30 years ago, so things could have changed in that time.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> No not belmawr, belmar. as in belmar beach, near asbury park. may be longer than 25min, havent been to cherry hill in a long time


Yeah, you are a lot farther away then 25 minutes.  Bellmawr by me is 15-20 minutes away from Cherry Hill.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> It's longer than 25 minutes.  It was 60+ miles from where I lived in Cherry Hill to the Garden State Parkway exit at 195 in Lakewood.  You aren't missing much, Last time I visited Cherry Hill, it reminded me how happy I was to no longer live there.


It's hard to defend NJ isn't it?    I grew up in Virginia, then lived in Ohio for 17 years.  I have been in southern NJ for 8 years now.  Although I don't love NJ, it's not that bad.  I think life is a little better south of the 42 expressway.  Cherry Hill/Mt Laurel/Moorestown is super crowded and getting worse everyday.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 26, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> It's hard to defend NJ isn't it?    I grew up in Virginia, then lived in Ohio for 17 years.  I have been in southern NJ for 8 years now.  Although I don't love NJ, it's not that bad.  I think life is a little better south of the 42 expressway.  Cherry Hill/Mt Laurel/Moorestown is super crowded and getting worse everyday.




Not to mention the property taxes  My sister decided to sell her house in Cherry HIll because her mortgage payment nearly doubled due to the property taxes (her taxes are included in her mortgage payment so the payment is variable due to the taxes).  Mt Laurel is even worse and Moorestown has to be as bad if not worse than Mt Laurel.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2006)

Okay, time to bounce some ideas around in David's journal.

In the CES textbook, Mike Clark talks about static stretching prior to a workout.  He then provides a number of studies which show that it IS actually beneficial even though there is one (only one study compared to a shit ton) that shows that it decreases power.  He then goes on to say that when integrated properly, the static stretching can help to warm up the area before moving to dynamic stretching which, loosens up the joint capsule, prepares the muscles for extreme ROM, and excites the CNS to a much greater degree via the stretch relflex.

Now, I am all for someone whos is a complete train wreck, static stretching pre-workout, as a means to correct their all ready fucked up body.

But what about the athletes?  (even though some of them are fucking train wrecks too).

Mike Clark is not the first person I have heard say this.  Mike Boyle is a strong believer in static stretching followed by dynamic stretching as a warm up (both preceed by soft tissue work just as Mike Clark advocates).  The strength coach at Ohio State Univ. says the same thing....static then dynamic.  The coach of the olympic lifting team i used to be on (all thought a dip fuck and not a very good coach at all) says the same thing.  Leo Totten, USA weightligting national coach, says the same thing too.

What I am getting at is......is static stretching really as bad as we think for warming up?  I don't think it is awful, as Mike Clark says "if it is intergrated the right way".  I actually think the set up in the CES text is pretty good as a warm up....soft tissue work, static, dynamic movement, strength train.

what do you think?


----------



## topolo (Jul 26, 2006)

I have heard Mike Boyle discuss this before and I agree with it.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I think that static stretching should be done whenever the fuck people will do it.  I have my clients do static stretches while resting in between sets.  That way it doesn't really take up any time in the session; we use their rest time to get some flexibility training in there.  Pretty much everyone I train needs it, and needs it BAD.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 27, 2006)

I think it depends.  I like the CES layout in that you stretch what needs to be stretched, and leave the other shit alone.  I know some days I don't need to statically stretch before working out, and others I need to stretch out the posterior chain big time.  I think that when I work out early in the am, my hammies and calves need to be stretched because of the way I sleep.  Later on in the day, not so much.

I look at the static stretching in the CES manual as prehab prior to a workout, and not the same as static stretching after a workout in that the intention is that the response before a workout is acute and the hope is that static stretching after a workout will lead to chronic adaptaptations.  As such, I don't really see the need to stretch for a full 30 seconds at a time during my pre-workout static stretching because 15 seconds is typically sufficient.  I think that is the key, why stretch for 30 seconds when 15 seconds is fine, you could inhibit the muscle when there is no need to do so.  With clients who are always tight, I think you hit 30 second+ stretches both times.  With my older clients, I pretty much do it all at the beginning and maybe a little at the end.  Even if the "decrease in power" claims are true, with older peeps, I think it is more important that they express lower levels of strength over the full range of motion than if they are slightly stronger over 80% of the ROM.  I guess it would be the same for the very tight athlete, because tight muscles that are weak at some point snap easier.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2006)

yea, I agree with the 15sec hold and stretching what needs to be stretch and leaving the other shit alone.

Pimp- Boyle does the same thing, by incorporating a stretch with a group of exercise.  he calls it a squat set:

a1) lower body movement
a2) upper body movement
a3) stabilization exercise
a4) stretch
rest;repeat

Good discussion guys.  The next piece of the puzzle is.....Why do you think that that ONE study (the one everyone references) showed a decrease in power output and the others did not?

The coach at OSU told me that he wished someone would do a study on the power output following a warm up consisting of static stretching followed directly by dynamic mobility/stretching.....then he told me I should do it....then I asked him if he would fund it...lol


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, I agree with the 15sec hold and stretching what needs to be stretch and leaving the other shit alone.
> 
> Pimp- Boyle does the same thing, by incorporating a stretch with a group of exercise.  he calls it a squat set:
> 
> ...




Could have to do with intensity, duration, could have to do with stretching a muscle that wasn't tight, could have been study design.  I think there are actually 4 studies, but 1 had a decent design and such.  The only problem was that 55% showed a decrease in vert velocity, 35% showed an increase, and 10% showed no change.  I think the variability in results points to a subject variable that wasn't controlled for (Experience, flexibility, age, etc).  The study was Knudson et al., 2001 in the Journal of Strength and Conditioing research (That was for ForeskinRules even though I am certain he doesn't work out).


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, I agree with the 15sec hold and stretching what needs to be stretch and leaving the other shit alone.



Seriously, most people I encounter need to stretch their entire body's 20 minutes a day.  Maybe the clients I get are just particularly bad, but goddamn.  I would say 80% or more of my clients have serious hip/ankle flexibility problems and could use at least minor improvements in shoulder/wrist flexibility.

I have never seen so many kyphosis bearing slouch boxes in one place.  It disgusts me when I see trainers working chest one day, shoulders another day, and back/legs crammed together on one day with nothing but leg curls for the posterior chain.  I want to smack the shit out of them.  HELLO, YOUR CLIENT CAN'T STAND UP STRAIGHT, STOP BENCH PRESSING NOW GODDAMMIT.

End rant.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 27, 2006)

Today-

Bench Throw-70+bar 4x4

Endurance-30 sec RI
Squat-135 4x12
Bench-135 4x12
BB Row-115 4x12

GHR-3x10

Focused on getting as close to the top with the squats as possible and then going right back in to the eccentric with no pause for every rep, burn burn.

Did 10 minutes of cardio, today was supposed to be off for cardio, but I didn't remember until 9 minutes in so I did 10 for shits and giggles.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2006)

weren't you doing 15 reps for the same amount of sets for the same exercises a few weeks ago in MASS?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah, I have been doing that since then on muscular endurance days, just dropped the reps a touch today to give myself a break.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have been doing that since then on muscular endurance days, just dropped the reps a touch today to give myself a break.



pu$$y


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> pu$$y



I noticed when I stopped counting out 30 seconds and when I bought a watch and timed 30 seconds that it got alot harder, too.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I noticed when I stopped counting out 30 seconds and when I bought a watch and timed 30 seconds that it got alot harder, too.




lol.

finally able to buy a watch after all that $$ we made at the camp?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 27, 2006)

No, I just hate all jewelry.


----------



## topolo (Jul 27, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> No, I just hate all jewelry.



even cock rings?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> The strength coach at Ohio State Univ. says the same thing....static then dynamic.


Then it MUST be true.  GO BUCKEYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Then it MUST be true.  GO BUCKEYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




AMEN


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 27, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> even cock rings?



Except for cock rings.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 30, 2006)

Today-

1 leg hop to box (32"???)-4x3
Step-ups-45 4x4
Standing DB Press-75 4x4
Lat Pulldown-210 4x4

Cardio-mixed intervals 30 minutes (4 min w/u, 20 min work, 6min c/d)

Creatine is starting to kick in a bit, everything felt easier.  I have to switch up my intervals, the treadmills I have been using can't seem to get to 11.5mph quick enough, so I think I will go with 45 sec work, 135 sec rest from here on out during interval days until conditioning is up to par.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 1, 2006)

Today-

Power cleans- 205 4x3
Squat-305 4x4
Bench Press-265 4x4
Bent over row-205 4x4

Cardio-5 minute warm up, 10 miinutes at 7.5mph, 5 minutes at 3.5mph, 10 minutes at 7.5 mph.

*30 total minutes*
Distance=3.15 miles
*
25 minutes of work*
HR Max=186 (97%)
    Ave=169 (88%)
Cals=467


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2006)

how did the power cleans feel?  How far are you dropping down in the power clean?  getting lower into the squat yet?  How was the speed?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how did the power cleans feel?  How far are you dropping down in the power clean?  getting lower into the squat yet?  How was the speed?




I am still 1/4 squatting in the power clean, may have to start going a little lower soon, I am just getting it to the rack position.  Bar speed has dropped significantly, but I think it is faster than when I was doing 185 at camp.  Moving it more slowly on the initial pull has allowed me to get better hip action and a little more out of my shrug than when I was doing heavier weights 5-6 months ago.

I think my next order of business will have to be full cleans, but I will see where this takes me.  Would like to get 250ish in the power clean for 1 first.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2006)

for you


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 2, 2006)

No gay porn in my journal pease.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2006)

what the fuck ever.  that was a classic match!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> for you



Nearly 1/3 of the guys in this are dead - Perfect, Hercules, Earthquake, Davey Boy, Kerry Von Erich & Bossman. 

This might have been Heenan's last match as a manager in the WWF as well, Coach debuted soon after as Perfect's manager.

I didn't know you were interested in fake wrestling. I used to be a huge fan as a kid but it got old when WCW merged with WWE.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 2, 2006)

I never watched it, I assumed it was the Hogan workout video.  I remember watching this match back in the day.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Nearly 1/3 of the guys in this are dead - Perfect, Hercules, Earthquake, Davey Boy, Kerry Von Erich & Bossman.
> 
> This might have been Heenan's last match as a manager in the WWF as well, Coach debuted soon after as Perfect's manager.
> 
> I didn't know you were interested in fake wrestling. I used to be a huge fan as a kid but it got old when WCW merged with WWE.




I'm not.  When i was younger i used to get a kick out of it though.  that shit was just funny.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 2, 2006)

Good times...

Today-
1-leg hop to box (30")-4x3

Endurance-30 second RI
Step-ups-BW 2x12
Standing DB Press-40s 3x12, 1x8
Lat Pulldown-110 4x12

Cut leg volume in half, legs are pretty sore for some reason, also practiced some simple O-lift complexes.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'm not.  When i was younger i used to get a kick out of it though.  that shit was just funny.



You want funny? You'll get a huge kick out of this one.

The boogeyman. Go to this site and click on the middle video in the second row. Watch all of them if you want but the one i mentioned is the funniest.

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/smackdown/boogeyman/videos/


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> You want funny? You'll get a huge kick out of this one.
> 
> The boogeyman. Go to this site and click on the middle video in the second row. Watch all of them if you want but the one i mentioned is the funniest.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/smackdown/boogeyman/videos/




LMAO!

that is great.  the acting is so bad!  JBL is really sloppy!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 3, 2006)

Fucked up energy system day.  Treadmills can't get me up to 12 mph, they go that high but can't get me up that high, dammnit.  I fucked around trying to get them to work for about 20 minutes, getting as high as 10.5 mph.  I said fuck it and went home and ran 110yds sprints with 80 seconds recovery.

Total time 12:04
Cals 196
Max HR=176 (92%)
Ave HR=160 (84%)

I guess intervals will be like this from now on, only longer total time.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2006)

what do you mean they can't get you up that high?


I find sprinting on a treadmill fucks with my form pretty bad.  I can't get a good lean, I can drive properly (because the ground is moving, not me).  What do you think?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 3, 2006)

I like it, I can practice form with less vertical impulse, when I try that on the ground I seem to bound more.  That is, of course, at only like 11mph which is certainly not a dead sprint, it is more of a maintenance deal, but I am out of shape.

What I mean is that if I am not standing on the motherfucker it will go up to 12.0mph easily, If I get on at 3.5mph and enter 12.0mph, it goes to about 10.5 and then says unable to attain speed and goes down to 5.0mph.  AFter fucking with it, trying to gradually get it to 11.5 over 8 minutes, I said fuck it and hopped off.  What can I expect from Life Fitness, they are made by Bally's

Did you know some athletes who use the treadmill to train just hop on the fucker from a dead stop while it is going 10mph to help them work on acceleration?  Crazy, I would bust my face.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I like it, I can practice form with less vertical impulse, when I try that on the ground I seem to bound more.  That is, of course, at only like 11mph which is certainly not a dead sprint, it is more of a maintenance deal, but I am out of shape.
> 
> What I mean is that if I am not standing on the motherfucker it will go up to 12.0mph easily, If I get on at 3.5mph and enter 12.0mph, it goes to about 10.5 and then says unable to attain speed and goes down to 5.0mph.  AFter fucking with it, trying to gradually get it to 11.5 over 8 minutes, I said fuck it and hopped off.  What can I expect from Life Fitness, they are made by Bally's
> 
> Did you know some athletes who use the treadmill to train just hop on the fucker from a dead stop while it is going 10mph to help them work on acceleration?  Crazy, I would bust my face.



I just leave it on 11.5 and jump on and go and then jump off.  I don't fuck around with the speed at all.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 3, 2006)

How do you do the recovery interval?

I tried that today, it was at 12.0, it just slowed down to 9.0mph.  I held myself in the dipposition and just dropped on.

My client who we have discussed has one that gets up to speed in like 2 seconds.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> How do you do the recovery interval?
> 
> I tried that today, it was at 12.0, it just slowed down to 9.0mph.  I held myself in the dipposition and just dropped on.
> 
> My client who we have discussed has one that gets up to speed in like 2 seconds.




I set it at 11.5 while straddling the moving treadmill with my feet on the sides.

I wait 40sec, then I grab the side bars, lift myself up, and lower myself down (like doing a dip).

Sprint for 20s, then grab the side bars and lift myself up and straddle the machine again and rest for 40s.



Don't think about it.  just do it.  don't be a Leder.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 3, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I set it at 11.5 while straddling the moving treadmill with my feet on the sides.
> 
> I wait 40sec, then I grab the side bars, lift myself up, and lower myself down (like doing a dip).
> 
> ...




Oh, so you don't do active recovery, you just rest.  Gotcha.  It is irrelevant, the fucking thing can't hold my 225lbs frame.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2006)

You are 225 now?

wheren't you like 205-210 at the camp?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 3, 2006)

Dale Mabry=208 dehydrated at camp.

Accelerade+Endurox+San Cubed=Water retention+strength gains.

Dale Mabry+Accelerade+Water retention and strength gains=Sexy stud who can no longer run on the fucking treadmill=225lbs

As long as my strength continues to increase, I am not at all worried about it.  BF still reads the same and hydration level is much better, gotsta love that creatine.  I will continue with cardio to try and maintain the leanness, though.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2006)

do you still have abs at 225???  that is huge!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 3, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> do you still have abs at 225???  that is huge!



Top 2 pair, the bottom 2 are starting to fade, but I expected that.  Surprisingly the obliques are a little better.  I was keto for like 2 months prior and seem to hold water in the lwoer abs pretty easily.  I can feel a major difference between this 225 and the 225 I was around Xmas, less jiggle.  Most of the size has come on my legs, though so I am pretty happy with it.  Arms are a little bigger too, I think if I did a little arm work I could get them pretty close to 17.5", but we know that ain't gonna happen.

Do you wear those compression shorts?  I just ripped 2 pair of boxers this week and am thinking of buying some.  They ripped next to the crotch, the lower part of the leg holes seem to stick to my legs now, even without masturbating first.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2006)

no i don't wear compression shorts but I should.  I rip all my boxers.  I just keep buying new ones at wal-mart.  I have been buying them extra big (34-35" waist) so that they can fit my quads without ripping.  My waist size is only around 30" though.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## CowPimp (Aug 3, 2006)

What the hell are compression shorts?  Just really tight shorts?  I just ripped my boxers going ATG the other day.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 3, 2006)

It is pretty much the straight way of saying bike shorts, but they are a little bit more comfortable.  I just bought 2 pair at Modell's.


----------



## JordanMang (Aug 3, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> It is pretty much the straight way of saying bike shorts, but they are a little bit more comfortable.  I just bought 2 pair at Modell's.



Are we talking mmm, not sure how to put this "athletic girdles"? We use these in football ( but wear specialy to ones to put pads in ).  They help a lot.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 4, 2006)

Today-

1-arm DB Snatch-60s 4x3 each side

Endurance-RI=40
Squat-145 4x15
Bench Press-135 3x15, 1x10
BB Row-125 4x15, 1x10

Cardio- Low intensity Day

5 minute warm up, 10 minutes at 6.8mph, 2 minutes at 3.0mph, 5 minutes at 6.5mph

Max HR-170 (89%)
Average Heart Rate-164 (86%)
2.02 miles

Wanted easy cardio today, it was my 4th cardio day of the and a day after intervals.  Goals was to keep HR around 85% and no more than 90%.  Thinking of changing routine next week so I can train weights MWF and have 3 days where I can do cardio on it's own.  Compression shorts worked nicely.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2006)

Db snatches are great.

That squat weight seems super low for you for 15 reps.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 4, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Db snatches are great.
> 
> That squat weight seems super low for you for 15 reps.




I am lucky to get it for 15 on the last set, and I certainly wouldn't be able to hit cardio after.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 6, 2006)

Cardio Today on treadmill

5 minute warm up at 3.5mph.

25 minutes as follows:
1 minute at 5.5mph
2 minutes at 6.5mph
2 minutes at 7.5mph
2 minutes at 8.5mph
2 minutes at 3.5mph
4 minutes at 6.5mph
12 minutes at 7.5mph

451 cals
Max Hr 181 (95%)
Ave HR 167 (87%)

5 minute cooldown

From now on I will only enter data for the actual work, no warm up at all.  I am also changing my routine starting tomorrow, looking as though it will be based on push/pull/legs using undulating periodization, but with 1-2 plyo movements to start the day off.  After about 4-6 weeks of that and an unloading week, I will go more like the conjugate method I used before with a Plyo movement, strength movement, and then all assistance as muscular endurance.  My cardio will be more structured too, I will do either HIIT or 10 minute intervals alternating each day.  It will be easier to track progress that way.  Each week I will do 4-5 sessions, 2 max effort, with the remaining being slightly lower intensity.  I will post it later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 6, 2006)

Are you trying to cut some body fat, improve conditioning, or both?  That's a lot more cardio than you've done in a while, or you just were't consistent with the posting before.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 6, 2006)

It is a lot more conditioning than I have done in a while, a long while.  Looking to get a good aerobic base started over the next few weeks as well as improve my strength.  I am not really concerned with weight, I am at 225lbs right now and eating a ton of food.  Getting at least 250g of protein, but not really counting cals or macros.  Just doing the nutrient timing thing around my workout with Accelerade/Endurox R4/Whey and letting everything else fall into place.  On SAN Cubed as well.  I think if I were to do shit right, I could get some good size on me and stay relatively lean as long as I keep up my cardio.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 6, 2006)

Here we go.

*Mondays-*
Plyos
Jump from box-4x4
Multi-response hurdle hops (1-leg)-4x5
Icky Shuffle (Ladder)-2 sets
2-ins (Ladder)-2 sets

High Intensity Legs
Squats-4x4
Step-ups-4x4

Assistance
Reverse Hypers-3x10
GHR-3x10

Cardio-Sprint Intervals 30/90 Outdoors


*Tuesdays-*
Cardio (10/5/10)

*Wednesdays-*
Bench Throw-4x4
Med Ball Chest Pass to wall-4x4

Med Intensity Push
Bench Press-4x8
DB Shoulder Press-4x8

Assistance
Chest Flye-2x10
Tri Extension-2x10

Cardio off

*Thursdays-*
Plyos-
1-leg jump to box-4x4
Multi-jump to box-4x4
Lateral Scissor (Ladder)-2 sets
Lateral Shuffle-2x15 yds each side

Cardio-Intervals outside 30/90

*Fridays-*
Power Cleans-4x2
Power Drops from Box-4x5

Low Intensity Pull
Cable Row-4x12
Reverse Grip Pulldowns-4x12

Assistance-
Rear Delt Raise-2x12
Pullover-2x12
DB Curls-2x12

Cardio-(10/5/10) May do this on Saturdays some weeks.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2006)

jump from a box?  Depth jumps?  Or just drop landings?

are you going to sprint right after that leg work or later in the day?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 6, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> jump from a box?  Depth jumps?  Or just drop landings?
> 
> are you going to sprint right after that leg work or later in the day?



Went ahead and wrote the whole thing.

On high intensity legs, I will separate, on low/medium I think I can get away with it.  Cardio is sort of tentative, I want to get 5+ sessions in a week so it might not even out to always be on the same day.  Don't know if I will do the intervals tomorrow or Tuesday, since I did cardio today.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 7, 2006)

Today-

Plyos
Jump from box-4x4
Multi-response hurdle hops (1-leg)-4x5
Icky Shuffle (Ladder)-2 sets
2-ins (Ladder)-2 sets

High Intensity Legs
Squats-305 4x4
Step-ups-55 4x4

Assistance
Reverse Hypers-60 3x10
GHR-BW 3x10


Could add more to the step ups, Squats felt easy so I will definitely go up next time.  Thinking I want to just flip flop between medium and high intensity with legs since I will be getting a good amount of cardio.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 7, 2006)

nicecccc


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 8, 2006)

Today-

100 yd sprints-Did 10 total.

Sprinted 100yds, walked back, and sprinted back yet again.  Figure I will do this as my intervals.  I would guess work to rest being an average of about 1:6.

Total time from the start of sprint 1 to the end of sprint 10-17:15

Max HR-172 (90%)
Ave HR-158 (83%)

Lower legs sore as hell by the end, as is typical with the Nike Free Trainer, but that's sort of the point.  Soleus and Posterior tibialis area on fire right now.  I overstrided during sprints 5 & 6, corrected it for the final 4, though.  Going all out for 100yds is not something I have done since about 8th grade so I have room to improve.  My first sprint was about 15 seconds, as was my final one.  Should be able to get that down to 12-13 eventually, after a lot of training of course.

As always, 1 serving Accelerade/2.5g tricreatine malate before and during, 1 serving Endurox R4/2.5g tricreatine Malate after.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 9, 2006)

Today-

Bench Throw-70+bar 4x4
Plyo push-up-4x4 (No clear wall to throw at)

Med Intensity Push
Bench Press-235 4x8
DB Shoulder Press-50s 4x8

Assistance
Chest Flye-35s 2x10
Lateral raise-20s 2x10
Tri Extension-150 2x10

Cardio-10/5/10 7.5/3.0/7.5

Total distance 3.09 miles

460 cals

Max HR-185 (97%)
Ave HR-170 (89%)

Soleus on fire, feet hurt, but I get the day off cardio tomorrow so I am fine with it.  Wore the free trainers again, prolly a mistake.

1 Accelerade /2.5g Cubed before, 1.5 Endurox R4/2.5g Cubed after.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2006)

I thought you like the free trainers?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 9, 2006)

I do, but my lower legs hurt.  

I read somewhere you are only supposed to wear them 3-4 times a week while training.  Apparently I need to work up to that.  Yes, go ahead, say it...


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 9, 2006)

Dale's free trainers.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 10, 2006)

Plyos-
1-leg jump to box(32")-4x4
Multi-jump to box(32", 40")-4x4
Lateral Scissor (Ladder)-2 sets
Lateral Shuffle-2x10 yds each side

Farted around with the agility ladder since it has been a while since I have used it consistantly.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 11, 2006)

Today-

Power Cleans-205 4x2
DB Snatch-70s 4x5

Low Intensity Pull
Cable Row-130 4x10
Reverse Grip Pulldowns-150 4x10

Assistance-
Pullover-70 2x10
DB Curls-40s 2x10

I was beat today, looking forward to the next 2 days off.  Last clean was the only good one and my legs are pretty fatigued.  Good times.  Typical supplementation scheme.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2006)

were those DB snatches?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 12, 2006)

Oops, yeah, for reals.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2006)

lol, I was about to say...WTF?


I love Db snatch.  I think I may just do that and not do BB snatch ever again.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 14, 2006)

Today-
Plyos
Jump from box (1-leg 36' box)-4x4
Multi-response hurdle hops (1-leg 12" hurdles)-4x5
Icky Shuffle (Ladder)-2 sets
2-ins (Ladder)-2 sets

High Intensity Legs
Squats-275 4x8
Step-ups-20 4x8

Assistance
Reverse Hypers-70 3x10
GHR-3x10

Cardio-5 min 7.0, 5 min 3.0, 5 min 7.0, 5 min 3.0
Max HR-176 (92%)
Ave HR-147 (77%)
287 kcals
1.67 miles

Legs/lower back were dying, sprint intervals tomorrow.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice squats.  You are the master at plyos. So those step-ups were with 20# DB's, correct?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 14, 2006)

No, 1 20lb DB and the step is 30" high.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2006)

jesus, that is a high step!


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 14, 2006)

P-funk said:


> jesus, that is a high step!



True story. I would need a boost up.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> True story. I would need a boost up.



I can't even get my leg that high.  That is almost half my body!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, that shit is high, at the bottom I am ass to ankle.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 16, 2006)

Wednesdays-
Bench Throw-80+ bar 4x4
Med ball Depth Drop-4x4

HIgh Intensity Push
Bench Press-265 2x4, 270 2x4
DB Shoulder Press-70s 4x4

Assistance
Chest Flye-40s 2x10
Cable Tri Extension-150 2x10

Cardio-10/5/10/5 at 7.5/3.0/7.7/3.0
Fucked up, left my HR monitor on 10 minutes past my cardio session.  Not a big deal, HR max is what I am more interested in anyway.
HR Max-181 (95%)
Ave HR-143 (75%)
Distance-3.03 miles
Cals-502

Had s shoulder issue, I wanted to do 75s on shoulder press, but something was tweaked in my rotators so I had to drop the weight.  Cardio felt reallly good, I think I may have been able to do 8.0 during my intervals, but I wanted to go easy before intervals tomorrow.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 16, 2006)

Damn, that's an awesome stepup.  I would have to stack all of our shitty aerobic boxes up for that, heh.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2006)

who dropped the med. ball to you?

I hate shoulder issues.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 17, 2006)

P-funk said:


> who dropped the med. ball to you?
> 
> I hate shoulder issues.




No, I didn't do the power drop, I do a med ball plyo push up.  Start on Med ball, drop, and explode back up ontoit.  I don't have anyone to drop one yet so I had to substitute.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 17, 2006)

Thursdays-
Plyos-
1-leg jump to box (30")-4x3
Multi-jump to box (30" and 26")-4x4
Lateral Scissor (Ladder)-2 sets
Lateral Shuffle-2x15 yds each side

So, found out today that the box I thought was 30" is actually 26" and the one I thought was 32" or 36" is 30" (31" actually, but I think the tape measure was fucked up).  So, the bad news is that I am not jumping as high as I thought, the good news is that I can now jump onto the highest box with 1 leg, and I couldn't before.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2006)

that shit pisses me off.  I always measure the box's for myself before i do those things because I want to make sure.  I never take the gym owner or staff's word for it.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 18, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> No, I didn't do the power drop, I do a med ball plyo push up.  Start on Med ball, drop, and explode back up ontoit.  I don't have anyone to drop one yet so I had to substitute.



I love that move.  I do a few repetitions of that exercise in my warmup sometimes to get my shoulder stabilizers going.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I love that move.  I do a few repetitions of that exercise in my warmup sometimes to get my shoulder stabilizers going.



Yeah, I am really liking it as part of my routine, didn't think I would.

Today-

Power Cleans-205x2, 225x2, 245x1, 245x1, 225x1*Missed the 2nd rep
DB Power Snatch-80s 4x2

Med Intensity Pull
Cable Row-180 4x8
Reverse Grip Pulldowns-180 4x8

Assistance-
Pullover-70 2x10
DB Curls-40s 2x10
Rear Delt Raises-30s 2x10

New PR on the Power Clean.  The first set I did it, I maybe dropped 2 inches under the bar.  I was so afraid I wouldn't get it, I got insane hip acton on the bar and it essentially racked itself.  The second set more closely resembled a power clean.  I believe my previous best was 230.  DB snatch felt really good and quick, I will bump to 90s next week.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 19, 2006)

Nice job on the cleans, Dale. 245 cleans makes you a bad ass in my books.  
How much longer will you be doing your current program?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks.  I will do the program til I plateau for 2-3 weeks, then I will change it.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2006)

nice clean. no jerk?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 19, 2006)

P-funk said:


> nice clean. no jerk?




I saved the jerking for home.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> I saved the jerking for home.



infraction issued.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 19, 2006)

LMAO (I thought that was GG's job to get after Dale on them sexual innuendo infracts)


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 21, 2006)

Today-

Plyos
Jump from box-4x4
Multi-response hurdle hops (1-leg)-4x5

High Intensity Legs
Squats-315 2x4, 325 2x4
Step-ups-65 4x4

Assistance
Reverse Hypers-80 2x10
GHR-BW 2x10
Over/Under(Med Ball)-6lbs 2x30 seconds each direction
Front Toss(Med Ball)-6lbs 2x6

So, forgot about the ladder stuff, oh well, I will do it tomorrow maybe.  Today, 315 felt real easy so I bumped squats up to 325 which was about right.

The last 2 exercises described-

Over/Under-Sit as if you were about to do Russian Twist, lean back with feet off the ground, knees slightly bent.  Go under and over each like in a figure eight.

Front Toss-Trap a medicine ball between the ankles.  With the med ball trapped, rapidly flew your hips and knees, flinging the med ball up in front of you.  Drop and repeat.

Got some good hip work with both of these, I am adding them since there is no multi-hip.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 21, 2006)

So Dale, the over/unders were done with a medicine ball?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 21, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> So Dale, the over/unders were done with a medicine ball?



Ooppps, yeah, fixed.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 23, 2006)

Bench Throw-70+bar 4x4
Plyo push-up-4x3

Med Intensity Push
Bench Press-245 3x8, 1x7
DB Shoulder Press-55s 4x8

Assistance
Chest Flye-45s 2x10
Tri Extension-150 2x10

Cardio-Intervals, 9.0mph Interval:0mph Rest, 24 min

388 cals
Max HR-181 (95%)
Ave HR-159 (83%)


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Good stuff, Dale. How are you performing your Plyo push-ups?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 23, 2006)

Start with both hands on a ball, drop to the ground into a push-up, explode back up to the ball.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 23, 2006)

^ Nice.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 24, 2006)

Thursdays-
Plyos-
1-leg jump to box (30")-4x3
Multi-jump to box(30"/26")-4x4
Lateral Scissor (Ladder)-4 sets
Lateral Shuffle (10yds, cut, back)-2x20 yds each side
Icky Shuffle (Ladder)-2 sets with short cuts, 2 sets with long cuts

So, 1-leg hop to box was so much better, I was getting much more height.  Felt like doing more decel work so I did more lateral shuffles and did up and back to include a cut.  Also did Icky shuffle, but did it with wider cuts to work on deceleration, I typically just do it for quick feet.  First time through I cut wide and hit every square for 2 sets, then I cut wider and hit every other square.  Good times.

One thing I have noticed since doing this nutrient timing stuff is that each time I do a specific workout, it gets progressively better.  I am sick and I still felt better about this plyo work out than the one last week.  I am also drinking less, that combined with the placebo effect could be the reason for my progress.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 24, 2006)

> I am also drinking less



I love how you come on here and lie like that.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 24, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I love how you come on here and lie like that.



6 days a week *is* less than 7 days a week, son.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 24, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> 6 days a week *is* less than 7 days a week, son.



why are you not drinking on day 7?  are you having gut problems?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 24, 2006)

The Sabbath, my child, the sabbath.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 24, 2006)

If you really cared you would drink 7 days a week.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 27, 2006)

Friday-

Power Clean-225 3x2
DB Snatch-90s 3x2

Only did power stuff, felt like shit and only had 30 minutes to work out.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 27, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> The Sabbath, my child, the sabbath.



What the Hell kind of sabbath is it if you can't get drunk?


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 27, 2006)

^ Black Sabbath


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 28, 2006)

Plyos
1 leg jump from box-4x4
Multi-response hurdle hops (1-leg)-4x5
Icky Shuffle Wide cuts(Ladder)-2 sets
2-ins (Ladder)-2 sets

Med Intensity Legs
Squats-285 4x8
Step-ups-25 4x8

Assistance
Reverse Hypers-90 3x10
GHR-BW 3x10

Must say, I am quite happy with how this program has gone.  Lifts go up every week, I was sick as shit all weekend including today, and plyos are going so much better.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice squatting and reverse hypers.  I wish I had a real machine for GHRs and reverse hypers.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 28, 2006)

Dale, you lift like that and you're sick, that's sick!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2006)

no no, not sick....hung over.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 28, 2006)

P-funk said:


> no no, not sick....hung over.




I will neither confirm nor deny whether a hangover is involved, but if I was hung over, I was sick on Friday before I got shitfaced.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 28, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> I will neither confirm nor deny whether a hangover is involved, but if I was hung over, I was sick on Friday before I got shitfaced.



Dale, you would make a great politician.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 28, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> I will neither confirm nor deny whether a hangover is involved, but if I was hung over, I was sick on Friday before I got shitfaced.





Did you atleast drink some good beverages?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 28, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Did you atleast drink some good beverages?



Nectar of the gods.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Nectar of the gods.



Sam Adams?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 28, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Sam Adams?



Maybe, fuck if I remember.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 28, 2006)

^ You seem to like the Sam Adams; you should get them to sponsor you.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 28, 2006)

I would hate to be stuck with only 1 beer, though.  Even though they have many delicious varieties, their stout tastes like shit.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 28, 2006)

all seems to be in order in here.

btw, heineken owns all beer!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey, Yan...I'll be in NYC for the US Open next weekend if you want to parttake in some beverages while I am there.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 29, 2006)

Yanick said:


> all seems to be in order in here.
> 
> btw, heineken owns all beer!



Bah, I think Heineken is way overrated.  I had it in Holland and it was better, but I swear to God it's all skunked in the US.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Bah, I think Heineken is way overrated.  I had it in Holland and it was better, but I swear to God it's all skunked in the US.



I concur about it being skunked here, although I have never been to Holland.  I do know that all of the good Canadian beer is skunked in the US when compared to the actul good stuff up there.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 29, 2006)

Like we are going to give you Yanks our riches.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 29, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> I concur about it being skunked here, although I have never been to Holland.  I do know that all of the good Canadian beer is skunked in the US when compared to the actul good stuff up there.



I seriously think the green bottles are a big problem.  They let too much light in.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2006)

teh US Open is a fun time.  My clients used to give me tickets every year.

The worst part about it is waiting in the huge line to get into the Stadium.  The subway ride out there is packed as hell too.

Did you figure out where you are going to stay?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> teh US Open is a fun time.  My clients used to give me tickets every year.
> 
> The worst part about it is waiting in the huge line to get into the Stadium.  The subway ride out there is packed as hell too.
> 
> Did you figure out where you are going to stay?



My buddy took care of it, I believe upper east side.  Do they serve beer at the stadium?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> My buddy took care of it, I believe upper east side.  Do they serve beer at the stadium?



yea, they serve everything there....but, you will being pay out the a$$!!!  Food and drinks there are brutal.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 29, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Hey, Yan...I'll be in NYC for the US Open next weekend if you want to parttake in some beverages while I am there.



on the 2nd or 9th. weekend of the second i'm working straight through, but on the 9th i'll be more free. we should definitely grab some beers bro, although i don't know if i can keep up...if it were vodka i'd be more comfortable, but i'll play your game.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 30, 2006)

Yanick said:


> on the 2nd or 9th. weekend of the second i'm working straight through, but on the 9th i'll be more free. we should definitely grab some beers bro, although i don't know if i can keep up...if it were vodka i'd be more comfortable, but i'll play your game.



Weekend of the 9th, I may get there early Friday, or I may wait til 3 or 4pm, don't know yet.  We are definitely going out Friday and Saturday from what I have been told.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 30, 2006)

Bench Throw-80+bar 4x4
Plyo push-up-4x3

Low Intensity Push
Bench Press-225 2x12, 1x9, 1x11
DB Shoulder Press-35s 4x12

Assistance
Chest Flye-45s 2x10
Tri Pushdown (Single Pulley)-90 2x10

Med ball over/under-4x30 seconds

So, today sucked, high reps, nuff said.  Switched to single pulley for the tri pushdowns, double pulley was maxed out.  Couldn't get all reps in on bench, kind of rushed the first couple of rest intervals, trying to keep with 2 minutes when I should have went with 3 since the reps were so high, oh well.  Stomach still feels like shit from the weekend.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 30, 2006)

Instead of bench throws why don't you get yourself a skinny girlfriend and bench throw her? Just an idea. She's kind of cute.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 30, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Weekend of the 9th, I may get there early Friday, or I may wait til 3 or 4pm, don't know yet.  We are definitely going out Friday and Saturday from what I have been told.



Done deal, i'll PM my #.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 30, 2006)

Yanick said:


> Done deal, i'll PM my #.



Sweet.



Bakerboy said:


> Instead of bench throws why don't you get yourself a skinny girlfriend and bench throw her? Just an idea. She's kind of cute.



I'll take 2.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 31, 2006)

Plyos-
1-leg jump to box(30")-4x3
Multi-jump to box(30", 40")-4x4
Lateral Scissor (Ladder)-2 sets each side
Lateral Shuffle w/change of direction-2x20 yds each side

Did some decels and sprint form work afterward.

My jumps sucked ass today, don't know if it is from overtraining or because I have been sick.  May need to consider unloading a week, I will know better tomorrow after I Power Clean.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 2, 2006)

Today-

Power Cleans-185x2, 225x2, 245x1, 245x1, 225x1, 225x1
DB Power Snatch-90s 4x2

Med Intensity Pull
Cable Row-180 4x8
Reverse Grip Pulldowns-180 4x8

Assistance-
Pullover-70 2x10
DB Curls-40s 2x10
Rear Delt Raises-35s 2x10

Strength felt good, power not so much.  Both 245 sets on the Power Clean required me to step in to the weight or I would have lost it.  The bar didn't travel as high as last week which is in line with my plyos being not as good.  My guess is that my CNS is tweaked and needs some time off which makes sense with strength being fine but power dropping...Deloading commences next week after 2 days off.  Good times.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 2, 2006)

Dale, with your fancy footwork you would be a killer on the dance circuit.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wicuc_JnvOs


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 5, 2006)

So, today was the start of deloading.  I did mostly core stuff with some light cardio intervals.

Snatch Grip Figure 8 walks-115 4x10 yds
Zercher walks (Backward/Forward)-4x15 yds
Reverse Squat-Just fucking around to see if it did anything, it really didn't.

Cardio-8.5mph 30 second intervals, 90 seconds rest 15 minutes


----------



## P-funk (Sep 5, 2006)

I can't believe it! We've got no food, we've got no jobs, our pets *heads are falling off!*


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah, he was pretty old.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 11, 2006)

Ahhh, back from unloading.  Well, since I have decided to start playing tennis again, mainly because I am training part-time at a tennis facility, I am going to reduce volume to fit in more energy system and flexibility work.  So, here is the new schedule... 

Mondays
Speed/agility
Double Hurdle hop to lateral change of direction-3x2 each side
Lateral Shuffle-2x10yds each side
Icky Shuffle-3x10yds

Power
1-arm snatch-2x2 each side

Strength-
Squat-3x4
Bench-3x8
Row-3x4

Energy System Development-Using the pro-agility layout, intervals pending
Total time 20 minutes

Tuesday-Off, or core work w/aerobic intervals

Wednesday-
Agility
Depth Drop to Lat. change of direction-3x2
High Knees-3x10 yds
Back Pedal-3x10 yds

Power-
Split Jerk-3x2

Strength-
Lunge-3x8
DB Shoulder Press-3x4
Lat Pulldown-3x8

Energy System Development-Using the pro-agility layout, intervals pending
Total time 20 minutes

Thursday-Off, or core work w/aerobic intervals

Friday-
Agility
Rev. Icky Shuffle-3x10yds
Backpedal to open step-3x10 yds
Forward/back transition-3x20 yds

Power-
Power Clean-3x2

Strength-
Front Squat-3x4
Incline Bench-3x8
Face Pulls-3x4

Energy System Development-Using the pro-agility layout, intervals pending
Total time 20 minutes

So, that is it...In all actuality, I will probably do Core work on the days I train so I can play on Tuesday/Thursday.  Still subject to change is Wed/Fri workouts, but I think I will stick with what I got.  I also decided to give my body another week break from power work since I am going to start playing this week and I want my shoulders to be good to go.  I am also doing a comprehensive warm-up...

5 minutes Treadmill, 1 minute at 3.5, 1 minute at 4.5, 30 sec at 5.5, 30 sec at 6.5, rest at 7.5.

HIgh Knees-10yds
Butt kickers-10 yds
Dog & Bush to hurdler-5 each side
Straight leg march-5 each side
Shoulder dislocates-Til they feel good

I will static stretch the following for 30 seconds at the end of EVERY workout, including days I play tennis...

Standing Hamstring stretch
Kneeling hip flexor stretch
Figure 4 glute stretch
Chest stretch
Overhead lat stretch
rear delt stretch
Snatch grip stretch from chin up bar

My lower body is very flexible, and I plan on keeping it that way.  My shoulder girdle could use some work, which is why I added it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 11, 2006)

Today-

Speed/agility
Double Hurdle hop to lateral change of direction-3x2 each side
Lateral Shuffle-2x10yds each side
Icky Shuffle-3x10yds

Strength-
Squat-315 3x4
Bench-235 3x8
Row-205 3x4

Core-
Russian Twist-6lbs 2x30
Supermans-2x12
Over/Under-2x30

Now, some more on the energy system stuff.  I looked up the average times for points in tennis matches.  The average point lasts 6 seconds with the average rest between points being 15 seconds, 20 seconds being the maximum allowed.  At the end of every odd game, there is a 90 second changeover.  From

http://www.itftennis.com/shared/med...l.PDF#search="average points per game tennis"

An average of 6.5 points are played per game, changeovers occur after every odd game.  More than 80% of the points last less than 10 seconds, so this is my focus.

Today I had someone measure my times over different distances in the pro agility course and multiple changes of direction, listed below.  I told the timer to start the clock generously early and stop it late to make sure I could give myself leeway when doing this over and over.  I alternated starting left and right.  

10 yds, 1 change of direction (COD)-3.0 seconds
15 yds, 1 COD-3.5 sec
20 yds, 2 COD-5.1 sec  (Pro-Agility)
25 yds, 2 COD-5.65 sec
30 yds, 3 COD-7.4 sec
35 yds, 3 COD-7.8 sec
40 yds, 4 COD-9.7 sec

I did this because there is no way I am going to time out varying intervals this way, I am going to build a layout and stick with it so I only have to time the rest intervals.  Tonight I will figure out how I am going to lay it out for the first 2 weeks.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 11, 2006)

Dale, how can you just jump into 315 squats! I assume you do a lighter warmup set(s) first but just don't include it in your journal? Also, I see you are doing and have been doing one arm snatches do you plan on doing any regular snatches in the future?
Looking good.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Dale, how can you just jump into 315 squats! I assume you do a lighter warmup set(s) first but just don't include it in your journal? Also, I see you are doing and have been doing one arm snatches do you plan on doing any regular snatches in the future?
> Looking good.



I am not Dale but, I typically do a lot of warm up sets before my heavy set.  I just don't list them.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 11, 2006)

^ I thought so but I was just making sure. If people don't see it listed they may think it's okay to start out without a proper warmup. A lot of people may read journals by you mods and get the wrong idea. I know it's a pain in the ass to list everything you guys do, but the more detailed the better. I have seen so many people over the years just jump right into their working sets without a proper warm up. As you know without a proper warmup you are just asking for injuries.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ I thought so but I was just making sure. If people don't see it listed they may think it's okay to start out without a proper warmup. A lot of people may read journals by you mods and get the wrong idea. I know it's a pain in the ass to list everything you guys do, but the more detailed the better. I have seen so many people over the years just jump right into their working sets without a proper warm up. As you know without a proper warmup you are just asking for injuries.



lol...if I listed warm ups my entries would be like forever!


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah.  I'm just saying that even to put (warmup sets x whatever) would help people. It's no big deal, just something I noticed in Dales entries.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah, I don't list warm up sets since I have a set way, I add a pair of plates each time to any exercise I can do more than 2 plates on.  So, If I were to do 275, I would do 135, 225, 275.

As for regular snatches...I don't think I am going to do them just because I don't see a need.  From time to time I will do them on an unloading week or when I am farting around the gym to keep my form good, but I find the clean to be just as effective with less risk.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 11, 2006)

I see. Thanks. By the way, cool program.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Yeah, I don't list warm up sets since I have a set way, I add a pair of plates each time to any exercise I can do more than 2 plates on.  So, If I were to do 275, I would do 135, 225, 275.
> 
> As for regular snatches...I don't think I am going to do them just because I don't see a need.  From time to time I will do them on an unloading week or when I am farting around the gym to keep my form good, but I find the clean to be just as effective with less risk.



I agree.  Unless the person is interested in competiting in olympic lifting, I don't even go there with snatches.  Cleans give you the same benefit(s) and you are using a heavier load.  I do have people do 1-arm DB snatches though.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 11, 2006)

Dale my bad about sat. night bro, i wound up having to go over to queens and help out a seperate crew at a wedding. by the time i was done it was late and i had work the next day.

i wish we actually found you guys on fri though, cause me and my buddy picked up 4 hot, off the boat russian girls who were leaving on sunday (back to russia). we got CB'ed tho (only two of us).

lemme know next time your in town!


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 11, 2006)

Tennis anyone?
http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=-8179355589209547224&q=sexy


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 12, 2006)

Yanick said:


> Dale my bad about sat. night bro, i wound up having to go over to queens and help out a seperate crew at a wedding. by the time i was done it was late and i had work the next day.
> 
> i wish we actually found you guys on fri though, cause me and my buddy picked up 4 hot, off the boat russian girls who were leaving on sunday (back to russia). we got CB'ed tho (only two of us).
> 
> lemme know next time your in town!



Definintely, it could have been fun...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 12, 2006)

Today-Hit serves and lightly hit groundstrokes.

ESD-30/25/25/25/25/30, 20 second rest intervals between reps, 90 seconds between each set.  Did 2 pairs of sets with 180 seconds in between each pair.

16:02
289 kcals
HR Max-220 (115%)
HR Ave-169 (88%)

Stretched everything imagineable.

Don't recall seeing myself hit 220 bpm, but it wouldn't surprise me, my heart was about jumping out of my chest.  If I did hit it, it was at the very end of the last set, I didn't look at my HR monitor because I was completely shot.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 13, 2006)

Today-
Agility
Depth Drop to Lat. change of direction-2x2 each side
High Knees-3x10 yds
Back Pedal-3x10 yds

Strength-
Lunge-30s 3x8
DB Shoulder Press-40s 3x4
Lat Pulldown-180 3x8

Core
Semi-kneeling Chops-70 3x10 each side
Prone Bridge-3x30 seconds
Russian Twist-6 3x30

Stretched everything

I suck at the depth drop things, and my shoulder is a little sore so I kept the presses light.  I think I tweaked my left shoulder doing the snatch grip stuff last week.  I will hot tub tonight to maintain my sexy.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 13, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Today-
> Agility
> Depth Drop to Lat. change of direction-2x2 each side
> High Knees-3x10 yds
> ...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 14, 2006)

Hot tubbed this am, did some light cardio today, played tennis for 90 minutes yesterday and am shot.

ESD-10 minutes @ 6.5mph,
10 minutes of...
6 sets of 6 sec int, 15 sec rest
90 seconds recovery
repeat.


313 cals
Max Hr 170 (89%)
Ave HR 156 (82%)

Got my full stretch on...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 15, 2006)

Today-
Warm-up

Agility
Rev. Icky Shuffle-3x10yds
Backpedal to open step-3x10 yds
Forward/back transition-3x20 yds

Strength-
Front Squat-245 3x4
Incline Bench-175 3x8
Face Pulls-200 3x4

Core-
Prone Bridge-2x30 sec
Semi-kneeling Lift-50 2x8

I got my full stretch on.

My agility stuff sucked, aside from the tread from the bottom of one of my shoes falling off, wearing glasses which I haven't done in 12 years, and having not done forward/backward transitions, I sucked.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 15, 2006)

G
H
E
Y


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 15, 2006)

---------*S*o Patrick...
--- --      yo*U* feel the need to insult me?
 ---   how *C*ome you hate?
-----      clic*K* on my journal

 --------         *A*nd see...

 ----   you *D*on't know
---   what *I* see...
------       be*C*ause you...
--are quic*K* to judge...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 15, 2006)

clever.

very clever.


Homo, are you going to answer your email or are you blind?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 15, 2006)

About the chinese game show, that shit was gheyish.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 15, 2006)

no, about your bio and the shit for OUR web page homo.....you want some work, no?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 15, 2006)

I sent that shit yesterday, son.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 15, 2006)

you did?  I never got it and ivonne said she didn't have anything?

maybe you sent it to the other company you are starting?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 17, 2006)

Yesterday, ESD

5 sec interval:15 sec rest for 10 minutes, 90 second rest, repeat
Treadmill 11.5mph, 1.0% grade

21:30 minutes
362 cals
Max HR 177 (93%)
Ave HR 163 (85%)

Lower body stretch

10 minutes Steam room after...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 18, 2006)

Speed/agility
Double Hurdle hop to lateral change of direction-3x2 each side
Lateral Shuffle-2x10yds each side
Icky Shuffle-3x10yds

Power
1-arm snatch-60 2x2 each side

Strength-
Squat-325 2x4
Bench-255 2x8
Row-215 2x4

Core
Semi-kneeling chop-80 3x10
Russian Twist-8 3x30
Over/Under-6 3x20

Energy System Development- 5sec work/15sec rest
21:30 total-10 minutes/90 second recovery/10 minutes
373cals
Max HR 177 (93%)
Ave HR 166 (87%)

Full stretch, steam room 7 minutes
2 cycles contrast shower


----------



## P-funk (Sep 18, 2006)

Why did you decide to drop the volume of your training down to only two sets?

are you not recovering well?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 18, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Why did you decide to drop the volume of your training down to only two sets?
> 
> are you not recovering well?



I am recovering great, but I am also playing a lot of tennis, so I wanted to drop volume for that.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2006)

Yesterday...

Recovery day

24 minutes of cardio 1 min at 8.5mph, 2 minutes recovery
292 cals
Max HR-171 (92%)
Ave HR-135 (71%)


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2006)

Today-
Agility
Depth Drop to Lat. change of direction-2x2 each side
High Knees-3x10 yds
Back Pedal-3x10 yds

Power-
Split Snatch-135 2x4

Strength-
Lunge-35s 3x8
DB Shoulder Press-45s 3x4
Lat Pulldown-180 3x8

Core
Semi-kneeling side toss-6lbs 3x12 each side
Russian Twist-6 3x30 
Over Under-6 2x10 each side

ESD-21:30 minutes (5/15 second intervals, 12.0mph, 1.0%)
Cals-372
Max HR-180 (94%)
Ave HR-165 (86%)

First time I have gone 12.0mph the full time.

Stretched everything


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 20, 2006)

Dale, why did you go so light on your shoulder presses? Low weight and low reps, wtf? Where you tapped from the snatches?? Or maybe it's because you are playing too much tennis.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Dale, why did you go so light on your shoulder presses? Low weight and low reps, wtf? Where you tapped from the snatches?? Or maybe it's because you are playing too much tennis.





Dale Mabry said:


> Today-
> Agility
> Depth Drop to Lat. change of direction-2x2 each side
> High Knees-3x10 yds
> ...



Read the bold, son.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 20, 2006)

Respect your elders, Son! At my age I can't be expected to remember what you posted yesterday.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Respect your elders, Son! At my age I can't be expected to remember what you posted yesterday.



This is a no-hate zone, cupcake.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2006)

Just wanted to post this study here from the last NSCA Journal of Research, becaue I want to make sure you don't miss it.
*
Calcaneal quantitative ultrasound measurements in young male and female professional dancers.*

J Strength Cond Res. 2006 Aug;20(3):572-8.

        * Oral A,
        * Tarakci D,
        * Disci R.

    The aim of this study was to assess the bone status of dancers using calcaneal quantitative ultrasound (QUS). Twenty-four male and 26 female dancers (aged 19-36 years) and 100 age- and sex-matched nonathletic controls were included in this study. QUS parameters (broadband ultrasound attenuation [BUA], speed of sound [SOS], quantitative ultrasound index [QUI], and estimated heel bone mineral density [eBMD]) were obtained for both heels in all subjects using a gel-coupled QUS device. Two-way analysis of variance, including the factors of dancing status and gender, revealed significant differences in all QUS parameters between the dancers and the controls (p < 0.001 for all), without a significant interaction with gender status. For each heel (right versus left), the mean QUI, BUA, SOS, and eBMD values of the male and female dancers were 22.0% vs. 20.9% and 16.6% vs. 16.0%; 21.6% vs. 24.1% and 13.2% vs. 14.3%; 2.3% vs. 2.0% and 1.7% vs. 1.7%; and 25.0% vs. 23.9% and 19.0% vs. 18.6% higher than those of the male and female controls, respectively. Analysis of covariance still revealed significant differences between the dancers and the controls after controlling for the influence of body mass index (p < 0.001). Furthermore, the finding that significant bilateral differences in BUA did exist in the controls but not in the dancers demonstrated site-specific effects of exercise on bone, indicating that it is the dance that improved bone properties. Calcaneal QUS, with a strong discriminative ability between those involved in professional dance and normally active individuals, emerges as an attractive technology for exploring the benefits of exercise on bone, which might be a challenge for those in the conditioning field, who need to identify those who need intervention in terms of bone status and promote participation in high-impact physical activity, such as dance, to enhance bone quality.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2006)

I just ripped one of the most significant farts of the 21st century, and you are trying to recruit me for your gay dancing class...Pathetic.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EopAK8g-3lQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2006)

That video would have been better if fatty caught fire.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2006)

that video would have been great if that kid caught fire!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2006)

Leder #1 or Leder #2?


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 20, 2006)

^ Yeah, but life always isn't fair. Sometimes life gives you apples when what you really wanted was a peach.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ Yeah, but life always isn't fair. Sometimes life gives you apples when what you really wanted was a peach.



Or a big giant fat kid on fire...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Or a big giant fat kid on fire...



a big fat leder on fire (leder 1).

Man. those kids....wow!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 22, 2006)

Yesterday-

30 minutes, 1minute/2 minutes at 9.0mph
399 cals
175 (92%)
142 (74%)


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 22, 2006)

Today-

Speed/agility-
Reverse Ickey Shuffle-3x10 yds
Forward/backward transition-2x20yds
Backward/forward transition-2x20yds
backpedal to open step-2x10yds

Power
Power Cleans-225 2x2

Strength
Front Squat-245 2x2
Incline Bench Press-185x8, 185x12
Face Pulls-200 2x2

Core
Semi-kneeling chops-80 3x12
Prone Bridge-3x30 sec RI=30 sec
Russian Twist-6 3x30

Forgot to stretch, but ESD is tomorrow so I will do it then.

Forgot to increase front squat, and need to go up to 215/225 in incline press for 8 reps.  Cannot increase face pulls because the stack only goes to 200.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 22, 2006)

speaking of beef jerky, I am currently eating a bag of Jack Link's Brand Beef Jerk that is flavored with KC Masterpiece BBQ sauce.  It is amazing.  I highly suggest you pick some up tonight.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 22, 2006)

I shall have to do so tomorrow.  Is it the jerky, or the bites?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> I shall have to do so tomorrow.  Is it the jerky, or the bites?



the jerky.  although the bites are probably just as good.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 25, 2006)

Saturday-

ESD-28 minutes (10/1.5/10/1.5/5)
Speed 12.0, Incline 1.0%
465 cals
Max HR-174 (91%)
Ave HR-162 (85%)


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 25, 2006)

Today-

Speed/agility-
Double Barrier hop to lateral-3x2 each side
Icky Shuffle 3x10yds
Lateral Shuffle 2x10yds each side

Power-
1 arm-snatch-90 2x2 each side

Strength-
Squat-325 2x4
Bench Press-255 1x8, 1x7
BB Row-215 2x4

ESD-28 minutes (10/1.5/10/1.5/5)
Speed 12.0, Incline 1.0%
492 cals
Max HR-177 (93%)
Ave HR-168 (88%)

Snatches felt good, strength wasn't too bad.  I took too much time for this workout, though, I was helping someone out with their posture.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 25, 2006)

Looks pretty good.  how did the squats feel?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 25, 2006)

Pretty good, I will add 10lbs next week.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 26, 2006)

Russian Twist-6 3x30
Semi-kneeling lift-40 3x10 each side
Semi-kneeling Reverse woodchopper-40 3x10 each side

Cardio-9.0mph 1.0% incline
30 minutes (1 minute interval/2 minute rest)

385 cals
Max HR-175 (92%)
Ave HR-139 (73%)


----------



## P-funk (Sep 26, 2006)

semi-kneeling lift?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 26, 2006)

It is in Athletic Body in balance, they may call it half-kneeling lift, though.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 26, 2006)

hmm, don't remeber that one.

you have to teach it to me some time DaleMabry, PHD(C), CSCS, NASM-CPT, ASS, FAG


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh, I did hip flexion with kettlebells too, worked like a dream.  Stabilizing the weight by dorsiflexing works the ant. tib like a mofo.  I wonder if this movement would be good specific strengthening for running since you are supposed to be dorsiflexed during hip flexion while during recovery.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 26, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Oh, I did hip flexion with kettlebells too, worked like a dream.  Stabilizing the weight by dorsiflexing works the ant. tib like a mofo.  I wonder if this movement would be good specific strengthening for running since you are supposed to be dorsiflexed during hip flexion while during recovery.



it sounds good on paper.  The only problem is that if you are coming from below 90 degrees of hip flexion, all hip flexors are going to be working.  if you start with your foot on a bench, at 90 degrees of hip flexion, only the Psoas can work, as it is the only one working above 90 degrees.  So, if you are starting below 90 degrees and you are already having muscle imbalances, i would think that loading up hip flexion would just increase the problem.  but then again...what the fuck do i know.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 26, 2006)

P-funk said:


> it sounds good on paper.  The only problem is that if you are coming from below 90 degrees of hip flexion, all hip flexors are going to be working.  if you start with your foot on a bench, at 90 degrees of hip flexion, only the Psoas can work, as it is the only one working above 90 degrees.  So, if you are starting below 90 degrees and you are already having muscle imbalances, i would think that loading up hip flexion would just increase the problem.  but then again...what the fuck do i know.



A specimen like myself has no imbalances.

You forgot my DiL at the end of my acronyms.

So, if someone has a weak Psoas, you wouldn't do the movement because you would get synergistic dominance from the other hip flexors because the weight is already moving?  Sounds right to me.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 26, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> So, if someone has a weak Psoas, you wouldn't do the movement because you would get synergistic dominance from the other hip flexors because the weight is already moving?  Sounds right to me.




right.

and given the way most people run (especially sprinters) their psoas seems to be pretty shitty....hence the reason they don't get a good follow through with their hips during the swing phase.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 26, 2006)

P-funk said:


> right.
> 
> and given the way most people run (especially sprinters) their psoas seems to be pretty shitty....hence the reason they don't get a good follow through with their hips during the swing phase.



Is your psoas tight?  I would rate my program prior to learning the NASM and CSCS stuff as horribly shitty, but most of these tests that Boyle and Cook came up with are so easy.  Maybe that is why my 40 was slow as shit.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 26, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Is your psoas tight?  I would rate my program prior to learning the NASM and CSCS stuff as horribly shitty, but most of these tests that Boyle and Cook came up with are so easy.  Maybe that is why my 40 was slow as shit.



my psoas is pretty good.  it was actually kind of weak after doing the sharmman test for it.  so i did some activation for a few weeks and it is better.

yea, NASM, CSCS, Boyle and Cook....Is there anything else?  really?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes, reading the PES manual while rocking out to Winger...Son.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 26, 2006)

winger....good call.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 27, 2006)

Today-
Agility
Depth Drop to Lat. change of direction-2x2 each side
High Knees-2x10 yds
Back Pedal-2x10 yds

Power-
Split Snatch-155 3x2

Strength-
Lunge-45s 3x8
DB Shoulder Press-50s 3x4
Lat Pulldown-190 3x8


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2006)

you were doing split snatches?  with a BB?  Why?  lol....that is the old school way of doing it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh, snap, split jerks...Fixed.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 27, 2006)

Or maybe not...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 29, 2006)

Yesterday-

ESD-1min/2min for 15 min
185 cals
Max HR-177 (93%)
Ave HR-136 (71%)

Today-

Agility-
Reverse Icky Shuffle-2x10yds
Forward/Backward-2x10yds
Backward/Forward-2x10yds

Power-
Power Cleans-235 2x1

Strength-
Front Squat-255 2x4
Incline Press-205 2x8
Face Pulls-200 2x4

ESD-5 sec/15 sec 10 minutes
169 cals
Max HR-171 (90%)
Ave HR-164 (86%)

Full stretch

Had to roll for a while beforehand, my right glute and calf area had 2 really bad spots.  Form on cleans and front squat was so so, and I had to satop early on the ESD because I had to go to an eye appt.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 2, 2006)

Today-

Speed/agility-
Double Barrier hop to lateral-3x2 each side
Lateral Shuffle 2x10yds each side
High knees 2x20yds

Power-
1 arm-snatch-95 2x2 each side

Strength-
Squat-330 2x4
Bench Press-255 2x7
BB Row-215 2x4

ESD-28 minutes (10/1.5/10/1.5/5)
Speed 12.0, Incline 1.0%

Prone Bridge-3x30 seconds
Semi-kneeling chop-80 2x10 each side

Full stretch

Worked out much later than usual, didn't like it.  Forgot my HR monitor, too.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 3, 2006)

Today-

Random balance stuff

Russian Twist 6lbs 3x30

ESD-30 minutes (1min 9.0mph 1.0%/2min rest)
391 cals
Max HR-175 (92%)
Ave HR-140 (73%)


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 6, 2006)

Yesterday-

ESD-28 minutes (12mph 1% 5/15 sec intervals)
523 Cals
HR Max-182 (95%)
HR Ave-172 (90%)

Today-
ESD-30 minutes (9mph 1% 1/2 min intervals)
381 cals
HR Max-173 (91%)
HR Ave-138 (72%)


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 16, 2006)

First weight workout in a while, could only do ESD for a couple weeks after eye surgery.

Anyway-

Pro-agility 2x each side
2 leg broad jump, 1 leg landing-3x2 each side

Power Clean-205 2x2

Front squat-205 2x4
Incline Press-165 2x8
1-arm high pull-100 2x4

Attempted ESD, but the only good treadmill was taken, all of the others can;t maintain full speed.  I got 10 minutes on the good one, though (5/15).

Weights felt good, still can't do full intensity for another week.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 16, 2006)

Eye Surgery?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 16, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Eye Surgery?



I have harnessed the power of laser.

And as such, not allowed to workout for a week, or with max weights for 2 weeks.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2006)

Lasik?

Oh, and once again, happy birthday!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah, I lasiked...Thanks on the bd.ay


----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Yeah, I lasiked...Thanks on the bd.ay



Let me know how the lasik works out for you.

I hope your birthday is a great day.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 18, 2006)

Yesterday-

20 minutes of 9.2/1.0 (1min/2min), 20 minutes of basketball

Today-
1 leg double barrier hop (1' between each pair of hurdles)-3x2 each leg
Broad jump over barrier (outside hurdles placed 7' apart)-3x3 (Longest jump was 8'6")

Power Clean-225x2, 245x1(Failed), 245x1(Good)
Drop lunges-35s 2x8
Flat Bench-245 2x4
BB Row-175 2x8

ESD 16:30
12.0/1.0 (5/15) for 10 minutes, 90 seconds rest, (5/15) 5 minutes

Good coming back workout, was very happy with cleans, all of my warm-up sets felt good, so I decided to try my max again and got it.  Essentially did a clean pull on the first one, second try was perfect, but it was all I had in me.  Last time I got 245 I thought i may have been able to get 255.  Everything else I went light with because I took 2 weeks off from strength training and did only plyos.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 20, 2006)

Today-

Power Cleans-225 4x1
Jammer-Thick band and medium band-3x3

Squat-315 2x4
Neutral girp standing shoulder press-45s 2x8
Reverse Grip Pull-ups- BW+20lbs 2x4

Basketball and a few shuttles.  Did half the 300yd shuttle (6x25yds) in 33 seconds, not bad considering all I did prior.  Jammer felt really good, I am adding it in as my other power movement.  I don't know what the tension in each of the bands was, but I had to place 2 45lbs plates on the base of the machine to keep it down, and that didn't help much.  I would have loaded up the unused plate holders, but they would have restricted the bands.  I am going to keep cleans and the jammer as my power movements for a while.  My shoulder isn't quite ready for DB snatches.  It is a ton better, but I want it back 100% and cleans and the Jammer don't aggravate it.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2006)

"he tells me like i don't know where cherry hill is"


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 20, 2006)

P-funk said:


> "he tells me like i don't know where cherry hill is"



I bet his gay nephew works out at the gym I am at.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 23, 2006)

Today-

Power Clean-225 2x2, 245x1, 255x1 (New PR), 225x2
Jammer-Lg and Med Jumpstretch band 3x3

Front squat-245 2x4
Incline Press-195 2x8
1-arm high pull-110 2x4

Prone Bridge(RI=30 sec)-3x30
Elbow to knee-2x15 each side

ESD-11.0mph/1.0% 10sec/30 sec 10 minutes on, 2 off, 10 on

Felt good doing cleans, so I decided to add 10lbs.  Form on 225 was perfect, 245 was nice, best I had ever done.  Form on 255 was what form was on 235 and 245 the first time, left foot stepped slightly out to get under the bar, but I still stuck it.  It will be a decent amount of time before I try and increase it again.  Jammer was so much better this time through, I had to put 4 45lbs plates on the non-working plateholders to keep the machine from coming off the ground.  I want to add the small band, but was too lazy to add another pair of 45s to the machine.

Shoulder is feeling great, and I got my full stretch on again.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 23, 2006)

hi Dale  . congrats on the new P.R


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 23, 2006)

kenwood said:


> hi Dale  . congrats on the new P.R



Thanks buddy, congrats on the new infraction.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 23, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Thanks buddy, congrats on the new infraction.



lol thanks. one more and you can make a "congrats kenwood is gone" thread


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 25, 2006)

kenwood said:


> lol thanks. one more and you can make a "congrats kenwood is gone" thread



No one has made a trhead yet, what a disappointment.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 25, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> No one has made a trhead yet, what a disappointment.



Really does he deserve a thread.  I mean Really


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 25, 2006)

Today-

Power Clean-225x2
Drop lunges-35s 2x8
Flat Bench-275 2x4
BB Row-175 2x8

Core-
Russian Twist-8 3x30
Prone Bridge-3x30 seconds

ESD 22:00
11.0/1.0 (10/30) for 10 minutes, 2 minutes rest, (10/30) 10 minutes


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>



You unoriginal bastard.

You look like you have Buckwheat in a headlock, trim your pits unless that is your bush growing out.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2006)

what are drop lunges?

like depth drop landings in a lunge position?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 27, 2006)

P-funk said:


> what are drop lunges?
> 
> like depth drop landings in a lunge position?



A fast negative.  I start with my knee high and drop into the lunge, I land, pop up, and then do a quick sprinter's recovery and drop back into the lunge.

Power Cleans-225 2x2
Jammer-Large and medium-3x3
Squat-335 2x4
DB Shoulder Press-50 2x8
1-arm High Pulls-120 2x4

Chops-90 3x10
Crunches-3x20

ESD-22 minutes (10/2/10)
10/20 sec  11.0/1.0%


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2006)

> A fast negative. I start with my knee high and drop into the lunge, I land, pop up, and then do a quick sprinter's recovery and drop back into the lunge.



oh yea, those are good.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 27, 2006)

P-funk said:


> oh yea, those are good.



Open Chat is a hotbed of activity tonight.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 28, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Open Chat is a hotbed of activity tonight.



I hadn't noticed.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 30, 2006)

Today-

Power Cleans-225 2x1, 245x1, failed 255 3 times, 245x1
Jammer- large and med band, 3x3
Front Squat-225 2x4
Incline bench press-185 2x8
1-arm High Pulls-110 2x4

Felt like shit today, 2 of the 3 failures on 255 I didn't even go past a deadlift, just didn't feel explosive whatsoever, may be getting sick.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 30, 2006)

> Felt like shit today, 2 of the 3 failures on 255 I didn't even go past a deadlift, just didn't feel explosive whatsoever, may be getting sick.



overtraining?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 30, 2006)

P-funk said:


> overtraining?



Nah, I slept like shit last night and, obviously, imbibed in a few libations during the football game.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

well...if it was beer...that was protein..sheesh..can't believe I am telling you the benefits of your said libations...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 6, 2006)

Today, back after a week of with a cold...

Standing long jump (takeoff 2feet, land 1)-3x3 each side
Power Cleans-185 3x3
Front Squat-235x4, 245x4
Incline Press-185x4, 205x4
1 arm High Pull-120 2x4

Forearm Carry-75lbs 3x30yds
Prone Bridge-2x45 seconds
Russian Twist-8 3x30

ESD 12mph/1.0% 10/30sec for 20 minutes.

Felt good, will be doing the cleans for speed on Mondays, and the forearm carries are just placing this weird handled thing on my forearm with weights and walking 15yds up and back.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2006)

be sure to do the cleans in the parking lot on cement.  Don't listen to anyone if they tell you it is dangerous or bad for your knees either....clearly they are not marines and don't know what it takes to exercise to the extreme.  WHO-AH


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 7, 2006)

P-funk said:


> be sure to do the cleans in the parking lot on cement.  Don't listen to anyone if they tell you it is dangerous or bad for your knees either....clearly they are not marines and don't know what it takes to exercise to the extreme.  WHO-AH



I clean only on pavement, barefoot.


Today-

Tempo Runs 9.0mph/1.0% 1min/3min (28 total minutes)

My form is getting better, it is easier for me to maintain good sprint form for 1 minute.  May need to bump to 9.0 or 9.5 next week.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 11, 2006)

Week update...

*Wed-*
AM Hot tub-10 minutes

Countermovement Jump-BW 3x3
Power Clean (Form)-225 2x2
Drop Lunge-40s 2x8
Bench Press-275 2x4
Cable Row (Wide)-200 2x8

Forearm Carry-85 3x30yds
Prone Bridge-BW 2x45
Russian Twist-8 2x30

ESD-12mph/1.0% (10/30)-20 minutes

Full Stretch

*Thursday-*
Tempo Runs 9.0mph/1.0% 1min/3min (28 total minutes)

Lower Body Stretch

*Friday-*
Power Clean-245 2x1
Back Squat-335x4, 355x4
Dips-BW+20x8, BW+30x8
Pull-ups-BW+25 2x4

ESD-12mph/1.0% (10/30)-20 minutes
HR Ave-166 (87%)
HR Max-173 (91%)

Full Stretch

Gonna hit the hot tub tonight after TUF4.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2006)

are you only lifting twice a week now?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 11, 2006)

No, I already posted Monday.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2006)

This looks like it would be a great place for you to work out here.

So I sent in your resume.  You should be getting a phone call shortly.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> This looks like it would be a great place for you to work out here.
> 
> So I sent in your resume.  You should be getting a phone call shortly.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2006)

the guys email address is priceless.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 27, 2006)

You need to stop browsing for lovers on craigslist, Patrick...

Anyway, new routine, need to ramp up the volume...

Today-
Quad 1
Front Squat-225 3x4
Chest Flye (Fit Ball)-30s 3x10
Rear Delt Raises-30s 3x10
Russian Twist-8 3x30

Quad 2
1-leg squat-BW 3x4
Y Raises-15s 3x10
Pullover-120 3x10
Prone Bridge-3x30

Quad 3
Drop lunge-35s 3x8
Tricep Pushdown-140 3x10
Hammer Curl-35s 3x10
Hyperextension (Fit Ball)-BW 3x15

Recovery to 120BPM after each round of each quad set.

Hit some serves afterwards for 30 minutes.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2006)

lots of fit ball in there.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 27, 2006)

2 is plenty, I am just too lazy to drag a bench near the squat rack.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2006)

Another Classic!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 29, 2006)

Yesterday-

15/45 intervals at 12.0mph for 20 minutes
Cals=329 
Max HR=174 (92%
Ave HR=160(84%)

Today-Did the wrong program, had to improvise, forgot my layout at home...

Quad 1
Bench Press-245-3x4
Rotational Lunges-8 3x10
Rotational Cable Row-70 3x10
Reverse Crunches-BW 3x20

Quad 2-
Incline Press-135 3x8
Reverse Hypers-75 3x10
Alternating lat pulldown-110 3x10
Bird Dogs (Same Side)-3x10

Pretty close to what I was supposed to do.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2006)

how many intervals does it take you to hit that max heart rate?  Like around the last 2 intervals?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> how many intervals does it take you to hit that max heart rate?  Like around the last 2 intervals?



To be honest, I have no idea, the highest I saw it get was 171 and that was somewhere around the last 5 intervals.  Oddly enough, I get into a comfort zone and my last 2 or 3 intervals are actually just under 170 because I am relieved it is about to stop.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 5, 2006)

12/1

Quad 1
Hammer Strength Row-230 3x4
Plyo Push-ups-BW 3x6
1-leg hops-BW 3x6
Crunch-BW 3x20

Quad 2
Lat Pulldown-180 3x8
Bench Throw-70+ bar 3x8
Eccentric Knee Extension-80 3x6
Elbow to knee-3x15

Played tennis, aerobic conditioning is shit, will adjust intervals accordingly.

Monday-
Quad 1
Front Squat-225 3x4
Chest Flye (halfway on bench)-30s 3x10
Rear Delt Raises-30s 3x10
Russian Twist-8 3x30

Quad 2
1-leg squat-BW 3x6
Y Raises-20s 3x10
Pullover-120 3x10
Prone Bridge-3x30

Quad 3
Drop lunge-35s 3x8
Tricep Pushdown-140 3x10
Hammer Curl-35s 3x10
Hyperextension-BW 3x15

Recovery to 140BPM after each round of each quad set.  Felt much better than last week.

Today-
ESD-11.0mph 20sec on, 20sec rest.  8x, 90 second rest, 6x 90 second rest, 6x 90 second rest, 6x 90 second rest, 6x 90sec rest.  Something like that.

375 cals
Ave HR-163 (86%)
Max HR-178 (94%)

hit serves for an hour.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 8, 2006)

Yesterday-

Quad 1
Bench Press-255-3x4
Rotational Lunges-8 3x10
Rotational Cable Row-70 3x10
Reverse Crunches-BW 3x20

Quad 2-
Incline Press-155 3x8
Reverse Hypers-80 3x10
Alternating lat pulldown-110 3x10
Bird Dogs (Same Side)-3x10

I started each quad after recovering to below 145bpm this time, not as hard as I thought it would be.  Tried to get some conditioning in, got about 10 minutes and then hit some serves.  I will condition today and play tennis.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2006)

Thought you might appreciate this






Just found out my local beer store carries this brew including la fin du monde. 

Had some Blanche de Chambly tonite


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 8, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Thought you might appreciate this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't know if I have had the Blanche.  I have had the Fin, Ephemerie, 12, 11, and some other one I am blanking on.  Here is the beer store where I get my good stuff...
















They have a shitload of wine too, but I stay out of the homo section.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 8, 2006)

It was the Maudite I have had.  Why doesn't your pic come up, did you get your internets skills from Patrick?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2006)

Ouch now you have really insulted my internets ability.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 17, 2007)

Well, new program, main goal is improving strength in the hip area without sacrificing everything else, so I add more hip dominant stuff into what i was doing.  Actually been doing this for a bit with 1-leg RDLs, but I was too lazy to log shit.  I was 235 coming out of the New Year, am down to 216-218, going to 205 and then back up to 210.  Mild strength drop in most lifts, but nothing not to be expected in a caloric deficit.  Anyway, here is what i will be doing, outside of playing tennis on Wed/Fri.

Monday-
Front Squat-3x4
1-leg DB RDL-3x8
Cable Row-3x4
Shoulder Press-3x8

Wednesday or Thursday
Plyos-Assorted shit, probably1 leg jump over obstacle, pro-agility, and something else
Hang Cleans

Saturday-
SLDL-3x4
Drop Lunge-3x8
Bench press-3x4
Pull-ups-3x8

Conditioning will be done somewhere in between, randomly when I have the time, and 1/2 volume on training days.  20 sec 11.5/20 sec rest for 6 reps, 1:20 rest, repeat.  4x on it's own, 2x on training days.

Anyway, I will log today as it is my first SLDL day, everything else I have been pretty much doing.

Today-
SLDL-255 3x4
Drop Lunge-35s 3x8
Bench press-255 3x4
Pull-ups-BW 3x8

I don't know what I am going to do about plyos, when I started doing them in January, a 30" box was enough, but now I can clear it on a 1-leg hop.  I guess I have to find something to stack on top of the box, maybe a step riser or something.  I eventually want to do complexes, but will wait at least 4 weeks to get my low back strength up.  I definitely had a lot more than 255 in SLDL today, but in the interest of walking upright tomorrow, I thought better of it...Insert post about me being a pussy below.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 17, 2007)

pussy


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2007)

stack some bumper plates on top of the plyo box.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 17, 2007)

A 30" one foot hop is pretty fucking good... I wish I could do that! Nice.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 17, 2007)

P-funk said:


> stack some bumper plates on top of the plyo box.



I would prefer them to be less damaging in the very likely event they become projectiles.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> I would prefer them to be less damaging in the very likely event they become projectiles.



yea.  it scares the shit out of me too.

Maybe just do regular jumps instead of jumping onto a box?  I know it isn't the same thing, but it is just another thing to work on......like back board touches and shit like that.....which reminds me.  I have a great little story for you about AP.....emailing now.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 17, 2007)

They had a thing on ESPN with 2 combine guys who train at AP last Sunday.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> They had a thing on ESPN with 2 combine guys who train at AP last Sunday.



thanks for giving me the heads up about it.  

how was it?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 17, 2007)

It was like 2 minutes, they talked about learning tricks and improving performance.  It may be a weekly thing, not sure.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 19, 2007)

Today-
Hang Cleans-185 2x2
Front Squat-255 3x4
1-leg DB RDL-50lbs 3x8
Cable Row-220 3x4
Shoulder Press-50s 3x8

Tweaked my trap, should be fine, will heat it to loosen it up.  Started taking CEE and caffeine yesterday, feel pretty good.  Did intervals last night, 4 sets of 4 minutes as outlined above.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 22, 2007)

Today-
1 leg hop over barrier (30")-2x3 each side
SLDL-275 2x4, 295 1x4
Drop Lunge-40s 3x8
Bench press-255 3x4
Pull-ups-BW 3x8

1 leg hops were easier, I was surprised how easy 295 was on SLDL, I probably could have gotten it 8 times.  I am thinking when all is said and done that 350 will be my 4rm, with a ton of room for improvement.  Also, i warmed up, but didn't bother writing the whole thing down.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 22, 2007)

Looking good sparky- What are you jumping over-- I still am so impressed that you can jump over somethings 30" hight with one leg--
Nice job Dale.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Looking good sparky- What are you jumping over-- I still am so impressed that you can jump over somethings 30" hight with one leg--
> Nice job Dale.



A 24" plyo box with 6 inches of step risers on top so they just fall if I clip them.  I will try the 30" box next week, wanted to make sure I was clearing about 32" before I went with something that could lead to my demise.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2007)

Cool workouts their Dale.  Short, but sweet.  It has everything one could need.

Also, I will e-mail you again soon about that project for class I mentioned.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 22, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> Cool workouts their Dale.  Short, but sweet.  It has everything one could need.
> 
> Also, I will e-mail you again soon about that project for class I mentioned.  Thanks a lot.



Ain't no thang...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 23, 2007)

Weighed in at 214lbs today, pretty psyched.  My BF% is actually lower than it was at camp when I weighed 207.  I do cardio and play tennis today, may have a nice cheat meal.  Initially I was going down to 205lbs and then coming back up to 210.  I may drop a little lower and see how performance is affected.  I am very fast right now and the 21lbs weight drop actually made me faster than I thought I would be.

CEE also seems to be working well with the caffeine.  I am considering Rhodiola and possibly Cordyceps, but we will see.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 23, 2007)

How tall are you D?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 23, 2007)

5'11"


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 26, 2007)

Hang Cleans-225 3x1
Front Squat-255 3x4
1-leg DB RDL-60lbs 3x8
Cable Row-200 3x4
Shoulder Press-50s 3x8

Dropped the row weight because of the strain last week, foot was injured on Friday, but feels better.  This workout sucked because it was at 5pm, anything after noon sucks, IMO.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, week off, back on track.

Tuesday-
Hang Clean 185
SLDL-295 3x4
Drop Lunge-20s 3x8
Bench press-225 1x7, 2x8
Pull-ups-BW+20 3x4

Nice, easy workout.  Today, I do the other one.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 12, 2007)

Today-
double leg hop over 2 barriers (30"/30")-3x4
Single leg hop over barrier (30")-2x4
Hang Clean 185
SLDL-315 3x4
Drop Lunge-30s 3x8
Bench press-225 1x8, 1x7, 1x6
Pull-ups-BW+20 3x4

I didn't put in my last workout, but I don't remember what I did either, oh well.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 19, 2007)

Today-
Double jump over barrier (36")-4x2
Single leg hop over barrier (30")-3x3
Hang Cleans-185 3x1, 225 1x1
Front Squat-225 3x8
1-leg DB RDL-50 3x8
Pull-ups-BW+15 3x4
Shoulder Press-45 3x8

Reverse Curl-ups-BW 3x10
Curl-ups-2x10


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 19, 2007)

This may sound stupid but what's a curl up. Is that the same as a crunch?

Nice WO, Dale.  I have been doing hops as part of my warmup. Double and single, lateral, onto an object, over an object and onto precise objects- like railling hops. Since you are the hop master I was wondering if you could give me some other suggestions/ ideas for me to implement into my next program. The main thing I am going after is to increase my vertical.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> This may sound stupid but what's a curl up. Is that the same as a crunch?
> 
> Nice WO, Dale.  I have been doing hops as part of my warmup. Double and single, lateral, onto an object, over an object and onto precise objects- like railling hops. Since you are the hop master I was wondering if you could give me some other suggestions/ ideas for me to implement into my next program. The main thing I am going after is to increase my vertical.



Since I have been doing multiple hops over barriers, my lower body power has jumped big time.  My vert isn't crazy, but I went from fingertipping the rim to being able to reach into it on a double leg jump after pretty much maxing it out 6 months ago.  Unfortunately, before I was probably hitting up too many sets for strength work while trying to increase power, so that has probably had an impact.  I want to try complexes too, but haven't gotten into them, maybe after next strength cycle.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 19, 2007)

^ Sounds like you need a basketball, Dale.  I can touch the rim, which is a huge improvement for me- I used to only be able to grab the net.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 20, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ Sounds like you need a basketball, Dale.  I can touch the rim, which is a huge improvement for me- I used to only be able to grab the net.



That is huge, when I started doing stuff right, I was getting about halfway up the net, so you will get there.


----------

